

True to his words: Rubin "Hurricane" Carter's Exoneration Story in Detail - gabriel34
http://www.cnnsi.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1003662/2/index.htm via DuckDuckGo for Android

======
gabriel34
I felt like reading the movie, except much more detailed; things that were
cryptic in the movie are clear here

